# Anybody in Austin Oct 15?



## Zwiefel (Oct 12, 2015)

Or have some food recommendations?


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2015)

Dude. You get around.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 12, 2015)

Heh. Occupational hazard....used to be in a different city 45 weeks/year.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2015)

Where are you staying? Something tells me you might be in the Round Rock area.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 12, 2015)

Hotel is Arboretum. Never been to Austin, so no clue how close things are.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2015)

That is the north part of the city. I would guess you are about 20min from downtown. When I live there I was a south side person. I say Torchies Tacos, Curra's, Uchi or Uchiko. My old boss has a new place opening right now too. I'll have to figure out the details on that one. It would be great to send in a spy. :eyebrow:


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 12, 2015)

Heh, as long as they don't execute spies.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to be in Austin a few more times. I'm here this week...went to Curra's last night. Was good...but I'm given to understand that poor management is running the place into the ground. They are down to 1 location from 4. 

The smoky-rita was very nice...just a touch of mescal to give it the smokiness...agave nectar, fresh lime, don julio anjeo, mestizo mescal. 

snapper ceviche was good...though I'm not a big fan of ceviche in general..but I just had the best ceviche in my experience at Hussong's in Vegas.

the conchita pibil with red corn tortillas was just excellent. 

gonna see what I can find for the rest of the week....today's adventure:

Kung Fu Saloon, "Arcade junkies, this is your destination for Sunday Funday. Their vintage arcade games are free all day so you can get lost in Ms. Packman for hours. They also have classics like Street Fighter, Big Buck Hunter and more. Be sure to hit up the Build Your Own Blood Mary Bar, or have a few dollar mimosas if that's more your speed. By Sunday afternoon, it gets pretty rowdy, and surely a few patrons end up calling in sick on Monday."

Apparently the bats have gone to Mexico for winter, so I won't get to watch them leave the bat-bridge at dusk...coatless little [email protected]@rds.


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2015)

Been to the Lake yet?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 2, 2015)

daveb said:


> Been to the Lake yet?



I haven't heard about a lake yet...tell me more.


----------



## daveb (Nov 3, 2015)

Lake Travis is 20 - 30 min outside of Austin. The Oasis Restaurant has average food/bev but a spectacular view. In a previous life I used to test sonar near there.


----------

